# Emigrating as a tiler



## richardgrey (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm thinking of emigrating to Canada as a tiler. Is this trade in demand, how hard would it be to get a job and a work permit. My brother has recently emigrated as a PR living on Vancouver Island, however I would be prepared to live anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dvasilop (Oct 29, 2012)

There is lots of opportunity in Canada. If he requires funds for a startup business he could call 416.669.0204 he will take care of him.


----------

